# Do pigeons not like other pigeons mating in front of them?



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed that when a pair of my pigeons were right about to mate, all the other males would come and attack the male, and then they would end up not mating. Then another pair would try mating and the other males would do the same thing to the male!! is it something territorial? I've never seen this before, probably because I've always had female pigeons, but still, it's weird.

Thanks, (apologies for any spelling/grammar errors, I'm on my mobile device.)


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*This is kinda what i'm talking about*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vquHrMpuQfM

Skip to about 1:20 .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have unequal pairs in your loft then yes it is not unusual.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

pigeonkeeper said:


> I noticed that when a pair of my pigeons were right about to mate, all the other males would come and attack the male, and then they would end up not mating. Then another pair would try mating and the other males would do the same thing to the male!! is it something territorial? I've never seen this before, probably because I've always had female pigeons, but still, it's weird.
> 
> Thanks, (apologies for any spelling/grammar errors, I'm on my mobile device.)


Like spirit wings mentioned it is common I had 4 extra cocks with no hens to pair up with all they did is cause trouble with the other pairs in the loft so I gave them to a friend now there's nothing but love and companionship in the breeding loft


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

The only time I see my birds mating up successful has been in their nestbox any other time the other males would interfere.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's just a dominance thing. My chickens, ducks, etc do the same thing.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

they are just like human. do you want to see someone do someone in front of you? i sure dont. i rater bother them to go get a room. lols


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...actualllllllyyyyyyy...since you mention it........


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

HmoobH8wj said:


> they are just like human. do you want to see someone do someone in front of you? i sure dont. i rater bother them to go get a room. lols


----------

